# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > DVD/BD Player & Video >  η επισκευη ενος  dvd χε χε

## east electronics



----------


## jimk

τελικα το dvd δουλεψε????
ΧΑΧΑΑαχαΑΧαΧΑ

----------


## Phatt

Σαν καινουριο, ουτε χτες ηταν ετσι...

----------


## IOANNIS

αυτες ειναι επισκευες!!!!!!!!!!!  :W00t:

----------


## kopla

Την επόμενη φορά να χρησιμοποιήσετε αλατόνερο. Είναι πολύ πιο αγώγιμο απο το σκέτο νερό.

----------


## brs_19

πρεπει να δειτε πως επισκευαζω τα δικα μου! :Lol:  αυτο ειναι ξεσπασμα κανονικοτατο! :Lol:  τελικα ξαναδουλεψε? :Blink:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## brs_19

> Την επόμενη φορά να χρησιμοποιήσετε αλατόνερο. Είναι πολύ πιο αγώγιμο απο το σκέτο νερό.


οχι! κατι καλυτερο! βαψτο μπλε κ φουνταρε το στην κοντινοτερη παραλια! θα κανει κ ηχο, μπουρμπουλιθρες διαφορων μεγεθων κλπ κλπ  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  δν μπορω αλλο!! :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## PCMan

Ελα ρε παιδιά μην δείχτετε τέτοια πράγματα, θα τα δει ο ζανε και μετα άντε να βγάλεις άκρη...  :Laughing: 

ΥΓ. ωχ με πρόλαβε  :Tongue:

----------


## brs_19

> Ελα ρε παιδιά μην δείχτετε τέτοια πράγματα, θα τα δει *ο ζανε* και μετα άντε να βγάλεις άκρη... 
> 
> ΥΓ. ωχ με πρόλαβε


*η* ζανε! γιατι το λες αυτο? ολοι μας λιγο πολυ ξεντεριζουμε ηλεκτρονικες συσκευες (ειδικα οποιοι κανουν αρχη για να γινουν τεχνικοι!)...

----------


## east electronics

το σκεφτομαι να ανεβασω κι αλλα χα χα χα χα

----------


## Thanos10

Ωραια επισκευη θα ερθω να το παρω για ανταλλακτικα.

----------


## GSA-ELECTRONIC

χαχαχα!!! αυτες ειναι επισκευες!!! :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## jim.ni

πολύ έξυπνο  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## electrifier

Αντί να ρίχνετε νερό στο (πρώην) DVD player, γιατί δεν ενώνετε μερικά πυκνωτάκια παράλληλα πάνω σε δύο σύρματα και να τους δώσετε μερικά "βόλτια"? Μάλιστα μπορείτε να αναμείξετε διάφορες "αντοχές" και όπως θα αυξάνετε την τάση να σκάνε κατά γκρουπάκια (βεγγαλικά ένα πράγμα...).

Υ.Γ. Μετά άμα δείτε τίποτα ανθρώπους με άσπρες μπλούζες μη δώσετε σημασία, καλοκαίρι είναι, φοριέται το λευκό.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## brs_19

> Αντί να ρίχνετε νερό στο (πρώην) DVD player, γιατί δεν ενώνετε μερικά πυκνωτάκια παράλληλα πάνω σε δύο σύρματα και να τους δώσετε μερικά "βόλτια"? Μάλιστα μπορείτε να αναμείξετε διάφορες "αντοχές" και όπως θα αυξάνετε την τάση να σκάνε κατά γκρουπάκια (βεγγαλικά ένα πράγμα...).
> 
> Υ.Γ. *Μετά άμα δείτε τίποτα ανθρώπους με άσπρες μπλούζες μη δώσετε σημασία, καλοκαίρι είναι, φοριέται το λευκό*.


 τους γιατρους λεει? καλα ρε παιδια αντι να το επισκευασουν το καταστρεφουν (που απορω αν ειχε προβλημα)? :Confused1: ? μου αρεσει που ειπε ο αλλος θ ανεβασει κ αλλα βιντεο! :Blink:  η κακοποιηση των μηχανηματων!

----------


## brs_19

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2l_QN46UP4A"]YouTube - end of discman part 2[/ame] γελαστε μ αυτο

----------


## brs_19

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YiW-UtSzOXE"]YouTube - girl stepping on panasonic discman[/ame] η αυτο.... :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## IOANNIS

δεν πιστευω να ειναι το discman, που τοσο καιρο τωρα προσπαθεις να φτιαξεις.... :Hammer:

----------


## brs_19

> δεν πιστευω να ειναι το discman, που τοσο καιρο τωρα προσπαθεις να φτιαξεις....


 φυσικα οχι!! be cool...

----------


## betacord85

> φυσικα οχι!! be cool...


χα χα χα!!!!!!!δωσε!σαν τους γερους στα μαπετ σοου κανετε!σακη πετα το dvd απτο παραθυρο να ακουσουμε το θορυβο betacord85.....

----------


## brs_19

:Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol: δν μπορω αλλο :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## Thanos10

Λες και  παταγες κατσαριδα, εχουμε ξεφυγει εντελως.

----------


## brs_19

> Λες και παταγες κατσαριδα, εχουμε ξεφυγει εντελως.


 δν ημουν εγω! ημαρτον ρε σεις!

----------


## betacord85

> δν ημουν εγω! ημαρτον ρε σεις!


που ειναι ο υπευθηνος?????τις βλεπεις τις πατατες?λες και ειναι φωτοτυπια......ομορφουλα συνελθε!!!!!!παμε για κανα μπανιο αυριο?θα πω και στα παιδια να σου φτιαξουν το dvd γρηγορα.....

----------


## brs_19

> που ειναι ο υπευθηνος?????τις βλεπεις τις πατατες?λες και ειναι φωτοτυπια......ομορφουλα συνελθε!!!!!!παμε για κανα μπανιο αυριο?θα πω και στα παιδια να σου φτιαξουν το dvd γρηγορα.....


το συνελθε που κολαει και ολο το υπολοιπο ποστ?

----------


## KOKAR

Σάκη με πεθανες ρεεεεεεε
 :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## her

> το σκεφτομαι να ανεβασω κι αλλα χα χα χα χα


Ναι ανέβασε και άλλα !!!!

Saki εσυ είσαι στο video ?

----------


## east electronics

ναι εγω ....οι βοηθοι μου ....ο συνεταιρος  ....ολη η οικογενεια

----------


## jimk

απο χολυστερινη πως τα πας? :Biggrin:

----------


## east electronics

ουστ !!!! να πατε να μαμηθητε ...... με λετε ΧΟΝΤΡΟ ??????  ΤΟ ΠΛΑΝΟ ΤΟ ΜΑΛΑΚΑ ΤΟΥ ΣΥΝΕΤΑΙΡΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΤΣΙ ...... ΕΓΩ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ ΕΙΜΑΙ .... ΑΠΛΑ ΛΙΓΑΚΙ ΕΥΣΩΜΟΣ

----------


## GR_KYROS

και ένα διαφημιστικό της επιχείρησης  :Smile:

----------


## east electronics

να εισαι καλα βρε Βαγγελη πολυ καλο γελασα και εγω με την ψυχη μου ..... να δω μηπως μπορω να το κανω avatar :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol: ..... :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin: 

κατα τα αλλα Βαγγελη τι κανεις ????? Διακοπες δεν πηγες ????

----------


## GR_KYROS

όλα καλά saki 
και εσύ βλέπω δεν περνάς και άσχημα, 
δεν ξέρω ο ιδιοκτήτης του dvd τι κάνει  :Smile:

----------


## east electronics

ναι και αυτος μια χαρα ειναι χε χε χε

----------


## Nemmesis

παλιες φιλιες.. :Tongue2:

----------

